# junkyard rims?



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i want new rims for my car and im on a very very limited budget. would it be a good idea to go to a junkyard and look for some rims?and how would i know what rims would work on my car and what tires to buy for them? should i just bring a tape measure to make sure they arent too wide?
i think i want some 16" or 17" rims. and most cars are 16" arent they? so could i just take them from any car that is 4 lug.


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

The first thing is to find what your bolt size is (on a B14 i think its 100mm) otherwise the wheels won´t fit or will be loose. Some wheels are 13" (eg on a B13) others are 14", etc I think on a B14 they´re 14" but I´m not too sure. If you get wheels bigger than stock you'll need to get lower profile tires because it´s really important to keep the diameter (height) of the new wheel+tire as close to stock or your speedometer reading won´t be accurate (low profile tires are more expensive though). Any tire shop/garage should have charts to help you pick the best tire size. Hope this helps


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks.

but if i just got 16" rims off any car they would be ok?

as long as i had the right tires?

and they were 4 lug and 100mm

could i just take one of the lug nuts off of my car and bring it with me to make sure the bolt is the right size on the car i look at?

i dont know anything about cars.

all i can do is change my oil.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i dont know anything about cars.


Seek professional help. There are more things you need to consider than "the lug fits through the hole" theory. Seriously. :waving:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

save yourself the time and just buy new ones... unless you can get a good and not damaged pair of se-r rimes... cuz you need to consider bolt patter, width, make sure they aren't messed up.. then you will need new tires


----------



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

Ebay's gotta set of 2002+ SE-R rims for $500 US, which I think is an amazing price, considering they're about $350 per rim from Nissan. 

Anyway, there are many factors to consider - the wheel base could be too big and not fit. Also, if you're going to get much bigger rims, make sure there is clearance on both ends. I'd personally suggest getting rims no bigger then 18"s, and even that is pushing it. 17"s are nice on a sentra. 

Save up some cash and get it done professionally; it's much better then screwing up your car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im pretty sure the b15 se-r are five bolts, esp the spec v rims, they wont fit...


all he needs to do is go on a website and order some rims and tires that will fit his car..


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

I think B15 se-r rims are 4 bolts but the bolt size is 110 or 114.


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> im pretty sure the b15 se-r are five bolts, esp the spec v rims, they wont fit...
> 
> 
> the spec-v's are a 4X114.3, not a 5 bolt.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

either way, ser and spec rims wont fit on our car..


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Tire Calculator as always, a good tool when upgrading wheels and tires.


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

B15 rims are 4 bolt, 114 mm. I have 3 sets of them, 16", (stock) 17" (in use) and 18" (2 of 4 bent to hell)


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks everyone.

i was looking at the price of new tires if i get bigger rims. and it will cost almost $500 so i think im just going to get some rims that come with tires off ebay because it wont cost much more.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> i was looking at the price of new tires if i get bigger rims. and it will cost almost $500 so i think im just going to get some rims that come with tires off ebay because it wont cost much more.


WTF kind of tires where you looking at!!!! :waving:


----------



## lfd75 (Nov 27, 2004)

If you want some nice clean looking rims look for B13 or B14 se-r rims either will fit properly, they´re not that expensive and tires will be cheaper.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

i think they were for 17" rims

they were like $100 each plus the warranty and tax and stuff it was about 500


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

callMeYourKiller said:


> i think they were for 17" rims
> 
> they were like $100 each plus the warranty and tax and stuff it was about 500


where do you live? if your on the east coast around MD or PA i may have what you need.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I would look around on the internet for tire and wheel packages. Tirerack.com has a bunch of rims that picture them on your car. Discountwheelwarehouse.com seems pretty good also


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

pete? said:


> where do you live? if your on the east coast around MD or PA i may have what you need.



im in chicago.

i wouldnt have the money to buy them right now anyway tho

i have to pay my bank $120, tmobile $130, my car insurance, and pay a speeding ticket beore i can do anything to my car.

what do you have?


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> either way, ser and spec rims wont fit on our car..


awwwww.... b15 rims don't fit in b14 cars...?? :lame:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Camarok said:


> awwwww.... b15 rims don't fit in b14 cars...?? :lame:


why woudly ou want them, they are not very good.. teh stock se-r rims break all the time, do a search you will see and the spec v rims are like 18 lbs or more..


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> why woudly ou want them, they are not very good.. teh stock se-r rims break all the time, do a search you will see and the spec v rims are like 18 lbs or more..


I believe the stock spec-v wheels are 23-24 lbs. very heavy.


----------



## Camarok (Feb 10, 2005)

oh, well then I'm thinking of the spec v rims, I'm not looking for a weight issue, I just like the way they look much better than the b14 ser rims


----------

